

Aquila: Internet of Things, Board with Wireless Communication - im_jupazave
http://www.aquila.io/en

======
vkuruthers
Is this Zigbee based? If so does it need a Zigbee to Internet gateway to
function?

~~~
rodmg
It's based on the same standard as Zigbee (802.15.4), but uses an open
communication protocol that simplifies communication with Actions (Like
turning on a light 75%) and Events (Like "Presence detected").

For communicating to the Internet we use a "hub", like a Raspberry pi, which
has a web-based user interface and a REST API.

